# DCC advice



## hugh (Nov 6, 2014)

I started with a simple Bachmann kit because my grandson like trains so much. Plus I worked for CNR for over 31 years so kinda like trains as well. Well it didn,t take long to expand the layout from a simple oval on the livingroom carpet to an L shaped table in the basement with each leg being a hair over 5 feet wide and one leg being 12' long and the other 9'. At present there are 2 seperate loops each using a Bachmann DC controller. I just ordered a Digitrax Zephry starter set which will be hooked up to the longer loop that runs around the entire L shape which also includes 3 sidings about 5 ' long. I am using the Bachmann black roadbed steel track. I realize the track will need more frequent cleaning but at this point I have so much of it I don,t wish to upgrade the track type.
Reading through this forum it seems people run the power to the rails at several points along the layout. So is this necessary and what would be the reason? I assume its to distribute power evenly along the rails. Also for now I plan to use my Bachmann DC controllers to power the points. Most can be reached from the main seating position but a couple are on the far side of the table. I was hoping this would not interfere with the DCC in any way. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hugh

You've got it right.

You do want to run a buss fed from the mid point
by your DCC controller, one leg under the 9 ft 
the other under the 12 ft. Generally you'd want
a drop from the track to the buss every 6 feet
but you can wing it from that guide line. The buss
must be dead ended, not made in a circle.

As you suspected, the reason is simply to provide
even and equal track power at all points on the layout.

The old power pack is the best choice for powering
your turnouts. The turnout motors have no contact
with the track so there is no interference with 
the DCC system.

You are going to be surprised at how much you can
do with your DCC system that you could not do with DC.
For example, you could run two trains in opposite
directions on the same track.

But, be cautious about putting any DC locos on the
DCC track if they have not been converted. The motor
can quickly burn out. Carefully read your DCC manual
for recommendations on running DC locos.

Don


----------



## hugh (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, this is turning out to be a quite involved and interesting hobby. Attention to detail is everything.


----------



## hugh (Nov 6, 2014)

my digitrax zephyr starter set arrived yesterday. But first a bit more scenery making before i hook it up.


----------



## hugh (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok I just snipped the Bachmann power wires from the rerailer track and ran them into the leads on the Zephr rail A and B. Also checked the speed setting which is set to 99 which is highest but it seems the GP 40 Bachmann unit goes fairly slow compared to the previous DC unit. If I use a larger gauge wire and also run the power to a buss and solder a couple more power wires around the track would that help the unit to make a bit more speed? Plus not totally happy with the Bachmann switches, the one that luckily for me is right beside the controller does not stay open all the way which tends to derail the unit. I guess that old adage you get what you pay for is totally true in this case.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

DCC top speeds are typically slower than DC, which usually is way too fast in scale speed. Unless you have voltage drop problems, I don't think it will speed back up. Many DC packs run voltages in excess of 17 volts whereas DCC is around 13.5 volts. This is why there is a big top speed difference.


----------



## hugh (Nov 6, 2014)

good to know, thanks


----------

